# How can we trust the Bible?



## Barney (Jul 24, 2022)

I trust the Bible completely as God's inerrant, infallible revelation of Himself to man and believe God has brought together the bible and preserved it.
A chap at church is not so sure. He also is questioning what day the Christian Sabbath should be. 
I've tried my best to tell what the Reformed faith believes about these things.
Are there any concise helps that I could use or give to him?
Anything in the creeds or confessions?


----------



## Barney (Jul 24, 2022)

Are there any short books about how the Bible was brought together in the early church?


----------



## Barney (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm just reading the following:








How and when was the canon of the Bible put together? | GotQuestions.org


How and when was the canon of the Bible put together? Who decided what books belonged in the Bible?



www.gotquestions.org


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 24, 2022)

Hello Liam,

Here's an older thread, "how the Bible came to be" and a post of mine on it that touches on your question. Also a book recommendation from that thread, _Crowned With Glory : The Bible from Ancient Text to Authorized Version_, by Dr. Thomas Holland, a classic dealing with both the Old and New Testaments. The book defends its view from the TR/AV school vantages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Poimen (Jul 24, 2022)

Barney said:


> I trust the Bible completely as God's inerrant, infallible revelation of Himself to man and believe God has brought together the bible and preserved it.
> A chap at church is not so sure. He also is questioning what day the Christian Sabbath should be.
> I've tried my best to tell what the Reformed faith believes about these things.
> Are there any concise helps that I could use or give to him?
> Anything in the creeds or confessions?



These are two different issues. One pertains to the reliability of the Bible as a whole (the quality or character of scripture) and the other is concerning the application of the fourth commandment. So perhaps you could clarify if he really is questioning whether the Bible is inspired or if he is simply misled about the day of Christian worship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zach (Jul 24, 2022)

Barney said:


> Are there any short books about how the Bible was brought together in the early church?


_Canon Revisited: Establishing the Origins and Authority of the New Testament Books_ by Michael J. Kruger is an excellent book that addresses that question from a Reformed perspective. It's been awhile since I read it, but I remember it being one of the best books I read during seminary but it's also not overly academic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 24, 2022)

As Zach said the book by Michael Kruger. Kruger is the guru on this stuff, he has a website with lectures and articles called cannon fodder. Well worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 83r17h (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd recommend Kruger's shorter _The Question of Canon _first! I think it is easier to read, and hits the major questions about / objections to canon. 

For inerrancy specifically (a different question than canon), you can't beat Warfield. RTS last I knew uses _Words of Life_ by Timothy Ward. I think it might be the best modern introductory book to the doctrine of Scripture that I know of. 

Hodge has an interesting outline in the first bit of _The Way of Life _about Scripture, and a case for its inspiration. 

For the Sabbath: there is the short book on the Sabbath by Thomas Witherow included in _I Will Build My Church_. Witherow is extremely accessible, and I think compelling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

